# Engine house doors



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Got the doors working!






More pictures rot the build at;

http://www.thomasfrede.com/enginehouse.html

TOM


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking good Tom, What track spacing and door width did you decide on in your design?

Andrew


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Garratt said:


> Looking good Tom, What track spacing and door width did you decide on in your design?
> 
> Andrew


Track spacing is 8 inches. Door clearance is 5 1/2 by 9 1/4 inches. Inside length about 39 inches. My engines should fit.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Tom, I have the Pola Euro engine shed but would like a 3 bay one but I'm a little pressed for space.
It's track spacing is 8.9" with door opening of 6.9". It's footprint is 'generous' for locomotives. 
I noticed yours looked 'squeezed' to fit more in as I need to do. 
The brick walls between stalls have to be so wide to look right. I think yours looks good considering. 

Andrew


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

My door width is 6.4 inches but due to the way I made my hinges the clearance is only 5 1/2 inches. I cut the arches to widen the door but the column width is the same as the POLA.

TOM


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have the other Pola shed with the zig zag roof. It has internal hinges so the clearance is a little less than my door openning width. About 6.7".
Your shed started out from the Pola roundhouse style which originally had ugly external hinges which don't intrude into the opening. I see you have reworked your hinges. It gets very tweaky to get this right if limited in space as we often are in G scale.

Andrew


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is really very cool! I like that the doors don't just slam open and shut.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice automation!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Way too cool.


----------

